# some centipedes from POLYPED



## Peter Grabowitz (Apr 30, 2013)



Reactions: Like 10


----------



## zonbonzovi (Apr 30, 2013)

That mysterious Alipes is outstanding!


----------



## Galapoheros (May 1, 2013)

Yeah nice colors on that one, never seen that before, and a good example of how hard it is to capture the size of pedes with a camera, never would have known how big that one is if not for that 8 incher there.


----------



## Msh (May 1, 2013)

Those are pretty awesome pictures. That comparison picture is my favorite.


----------



## Insektzuchen (May 1, 2013)

Are you selling the gigantea?  It's a MONSTER !!!


----------



## Peter Grabowitz (May 9, 2013)



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Peter Grabowitz (May 9, 2013)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## nepenthes (May 9, 2013)

AWESOME

I really like #5&#6 the ones with duplicates! Thanks for sharing! I would love to see more of these guys in the hobby over here in the states!


----------



## zonbonzovi (May 9, 2013)

Peter, the 2 top 'pedes and monocolored blonde look familiar...any ideas on IDs?


----------



## Peter Grabowitz (May 10, 2013)

zonbonzovi said:


> Peter, the 2 top 'pedes and monocolored blonde look familiar...any ideas on IDs?


any idea now.. probably Scolopendra cingulata var. obscuripes (juveniles) I have had in the past one very pale (nearly white obsuripes, see below)
determination in progress...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Insektzuchen (May 11, 2013)

*Hardwickei Pedelings Cannibilizing*

Peter, I watched all your videos on YouTube ("Peter Grabowitz").  You appear to be extremely successful with breeding S. hardwickei.  And one adult female had to be thee fattest centipede I've ever seen.  So why no hardwickei on your price list?  Also, in one of the videos where the hardwickei pedelings are crawling all over, I observed two pedelings simultaneously cannibalizing two others.  One was even dragging the dead one away to eat.  Why are you allowing these little precious jewels to eat one another?  I saw live crickets jumping around but they're next to impossible for a pedeling to catch.  How about chopping them up or giving them mealworms instead.  What type of substrate was that?  And why vids of you in drag?    ::   Credibility, Peter.


Cheers


----------



## Galapoheros (May 11, 2013)

That's not drag, that's the thrift shop rock star look!  Good to see some good pede pics, thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Peter Grabowitz (May 14, 2013)

Insektzuchen said:


> ...... So why no hardwickei on your price list?


hmm.,..cos they are sold out...




Insektzuchen said:


> . Also, in one of the videos where the hardwickei pedelings are crawling all over, I observed two pedelings simultaneously cannibalizing two others. ...Cheers


I don't think thy canibalize each other - THEY ARE  JUST FEEDING on the same cricket!!!


----------



## cantthinkofone (May 14, 2013)

these pedes are amazing. too bad not in america i would cut off my own foot for some of those, need any feet? lol just kidding but those are very nice. i LOVE the one with black head and black striping with olive coloration. does POLYPED ship to america by any means?


----------



## Peter Grabowitz (May 25, 2013)

origin LAOS

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Peter Grabowitz (Jul 20, 2013)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## zonbonzovi (Jul 20, 2013)

Black Ethmostigmus?  Neat.


----------



## Peter Grabowitz (Jul 21, 2013)

zonbonzovi said:


> Black Ethmostigmus?  Neat.



this is Ethmostigmus rubripes spinosus from India


----------



## nepenthes (Jul 21, 2013)

You Germans get to have all the fun with centipedes!


----------



## Gandalf4199 (Jul 28, 2013)

*is it  Vietnam Giant centipede？it is really amazing!*



Peter Grabowitz said:


> View attachment 116393
> 
> In your second pic,  the smaller  centipede comes from Asia ??, is it  Vietnam Giant centipede？it is really amazing! the biger one is so beautiful! i love south american centipede so much!
> Tank you for sharing!!:sarcasm:
> View attachment 116394


In your second pic,  the smaller  centipede comes from Asia ??, is it  Vietnam Giant centipede？it is really amazing! the biger one is so beautiful! i love south american centipede so much!
Tank you for sharing!


----------



## MelissaDBrown (Aug 2, 2013)

Wow these are some beauties! It would be nice to see some of those around here. The colors are just unreal!


----------



## Peter Grabowitz (Aug 8, 2013)

S.moritans "orange leg" & S.viridicornis

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Peter Grabowitz (Aug 8, 2013)

new from Sulawesi (Celebes)

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## nepenthes (Aug 9, 2013)

Wonderful looking centipede!


----------



## Galapoheros (Aug 9, 2013)

Cool!, thanks for posting the pics, interesting, needed some action here.


----------

